

HTML5 differences from HTML4 - jarek-foksa
http://www.w3.org/TR/html5-diff/

======
manachar
> The width and height attributes on img, iframe and object are no longer
> allowed to contain percentages. They are also not allowed to be used to
> stretch the image to a different aspect ratio than its intrinsic aspect
> ratio.

Well, that's news to me. Seems like an odd change, but I can use CSS to
achieve what I need there.

